# Petawawa bridge construction



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2012)

Does anyone know why the bridge in Petawawa leading on to base is taking so long to "fix"?

I don't mind leaving 40 minutes early to drive just under 3 km in the morning to work .
After work covering 300 meters in 30 minutes lets me catch up on army.ca posts- but honestly someone let me in on this secret.

Are they building an ark under the bridge?  Are they putting together some kind of machinery to smash molecules together?

How on earth can they spend months working on it with no visible improvement?

Is it too much to hire crews to work at night?


----------



## poinf (17 Oct 2012)

I have noticed this aswell, I'm very curious to know why it seems to be taking so long as well.


----------



## brihard (17 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Are they building an ark under the bridge?  Are they putting together some kind of machinery to smash molecules together?



He knows too much.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2012)

Maybe it was in worse shape than they originally thought..........................having said that, I think everyone knows how important that bridge is and it would/ should be public news if that were the case.


----------



## fraserdw (17 Oct 2012)

Bridges in NB take forever too.  They hire Quebec firms who go home every weekend by arriving late on Monday and leaving early on Friday.  Apparently no one in NB knows how to fix a bridge.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Oct 2012)

They probably do but they lack the "kickback" skills of the Quebec firms. [ in fairness they do get much more practice]


----------



## JorgSlice (17 Oct 2012)

Oh come on now, WORKING at NIGHT!?  

That just screams OH&S violation  ;D


Sarcasm aside, they did the same thing in Lower Mainland BC when repairing the rails on the SkyTrain. The bulk of the work would happen during the say at peak hours so that everyone and their dog who has to go to work or get home etc. has to account for an extra hour of travel due to delays. Why? Because it's not sound OH&S practice for them to work at night apparently.


----------



## 63 Delta (17 Oct 2012)

If you noticed in the summer time, they had concrete barriers on the bridge narrowing the roadway as the workers during the day were fixing the sidewalls of the bridge. 

Then the barriers were gone, and the road was ripped up with potholes and dirt on the road with no work crews, as they were working at night.

As well, for three weeks in a row, the bridge was closed during the weekends, as they were working on it the whole time. 

Each morning drive there is a different part of the road finished and no work crews. If you noticed today, there is no dirt left, just the bottom layer of the asphalt were they tore it up; Evidence that they are working at night. Also shows that the bridge should be paved over any day now, and I assume complete.

But I also have no idea what the weather requirements are to asphalt a road, so who knows.

That help?


----------



## MikeL (17 Oct 2012)

It wouldn't be too bad if all 2CMBG units didn't all end for the day at the same time, far to much traffic for the 2 exits on base.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Oct 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be too bad if all 2CMBG units didn't all end at the same time... far to much traffic for the 2 exits on base.  Unless you finish work at/before 1530 you are going to be stuck in traffic... even if you leave at 1700 - went to the Canex at that time and took me 20 mins to get off base.  With the current state of the bridge and having to slow down to a crawl to go over the bumps.. really slows things down.



One would think that with all the high-priced help paid to run the base someone would get the units together to reduce the congestion.

Sadly, common sense is far too uncommon.


----------



## fraserdw (17 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> One would think that with all the high-priced help paid to run the base someone would get the units together to reduce the congestion.
> 
> Sadly, common sense is far too uncommon.



Tactical stuff!

The high priced help is fighting the strategic battle.......no really! :sarcasm:


----------



## Swingline1984 (17 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> One would think that with all the high-priced help paid to run the base someone would get the units together to reduce the congestion.
> 
> Sadly, common sense is far too uncommon.



The plan is to install 3 traffic circles at the major intersections on and off the base.  Though it will probably take another 12 years to build them if they once again hire one of the local royal families to build it...they work by the hour don't you know.  That and they'll have to offer up lessons on how to use one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Oct 2012)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> If you noticed in the summer time, they had concrete barriers on the bridge narrowing the roadway as the workers during the day were fixing the sidewalls of the bridge.
> 
> Then the barriers were gone, and the road was ripped up with potholes and dirt on the road with no work crews, as they were working at night.
> 
> ...



I cross that bridge every night, twice, between 7pm and 10pm going to the gym and back and I've never seen them working at night.

I know they shut the bridge down 3 times to hack away at it- whatever they did to the bridge doesn't seem readily apparent to me.  (I'm not an engineer mind you).

The road though seems to be getting worse and worse every day. Workers need not even be present on the bridge to slow traffic down- the bridge is so chewed up bumpy and rough that cars need to slow to a crawl to avoid damage.  

Those guys are seriously moving at the speed of sadness.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2012)

Isn't there a Combat Engineer Regiment in Petawawa?  Couldn't they do a ferry operation, or bridging, or something?  



:nod:


----------



## Armymedic (18 Oct 2012)

If vehicular traffic heading east on Petawawa Blvd is getting too busy due to all the PMV carrying a single uniform wearing member, often solitary in the veh, and usually with a cigarette in their hand....Perhaps they could instead bike to work, or heaven forbid:

Walk the 3-5 kms.

But that would require individual sacrifice, and we can not have that now can we?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> One would think that with all the high-priced help paid to run the base someone would get the units together to reduce the congestion.
> 
> Sadly, common sense is far too uncommon.



Why don't you lay out all your experience in a CMBG?


----------



## riggermade (18 Oct 2012)

Considering they started it in Aug it isnt taking forever... I think all the "engineers" who keep bitching about bridge construction on a few sites should offer their services if they feel they know more than the people doing the work... at least it is getting fixed before it falls into the river like 1972


----------



## Sigs Pig (18 Oct 2012)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Considering they started it in Aug it isnt taking forever... I think all the "engineers" who keep bitching about bridge construction on a few sites should offer their services if they feel they know more than the people doing the work... at least it is getting fixed before it falls into the river like 1972



Interesting... 
"When the Trans-Canada Highway bridge over the Petawawa sunk 10 inches one night in May, 1972, its closure disrupted one of the country's main transportation arteries._ It was the CPR that became a shuttle service to keep Atomic Energy and the base running._"
First collapse


ME


----------



## dapaterson (18 Oct 2012)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Why don't you lay out all your experience in a CMBG?



? There's a base and a base commander who is responsible to deconflict use of base facilities to ensure units & formations reliant on the base are able to achieve their missions.  If there are access issues with the base, the B Comd should work with integral and lodger units to minimize the stresses where possible.

While there's a roll down effect to 2 CMBG, comd 2 CMBG doesn't command the base.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> They probably do but they lack the "kickback" skills of the Quebec firms. [ in fairness they do get much more practice]


Which may explain why the QC firms come in with the lowest bids (which, these days, governments are pretty much compelled to take)?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Oct 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ? There's a base and a base commander who is responsible to deconflict use of base facilities to ensure units & formations reliant on the base are able to achieve their missions.  If there are access issues with the base, the B Comd should work with integral and lodger units to minimize the stresses where possible.
> 
> While there's a roll down effect to 2 CMBG, comd 2 CMBG doesn't command the base.



I understand the base structure here - its my third posting to Pet. Have you been posted here? Have you worked in a formation?

I ask your experience at a CMBG (ie a large formation on a base with other elements of other formations) because you are throwing darts at folks and presuming to know their jobs and assessing how they are doing it. I was curious about your practical experience in these matters. You don't think that the Base is engaged? 

In any case I was a bit snippy - I apologize.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Isn't there a Combat Engineer Regiment in Petawawa?  Couldn't they do a ferry operation, or bridging, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:


I'm guessing they may not be able to if a private-sector alternative is available (that's what I've been told when government dep'ts have asked for military support to do things like clean up rubble or demolish things).


----------



## dapaterson (18 Oct 2012)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> I understand the base structure here - its my third posting to Pet. Have you been posted here? Have you worked in a formation?
> 
> I ask your experience at a CMBG (ie a large formation on a base with other elements of other formations) because you are throwing darts at folks and presuming to know their jobs and assessing how they are doing it. I was curious about your practical experience in these matters. You don't think that the Base is engaged?
> 
> In any case I was a bit snippy - I apologize.



And I was also somewhat "internetty" - responding solely on what I read in an online post, not having any background info.  Thank you for reminding me to think, evaluate, ask questions, then engage...


----------



## bridges (18 Oct 2012)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> "When the Trans-Canada Highway bridge over the Petawawa sunk 10 inches one night in May, 1972, its closure disrupted one of the country's main transportation arteries._ It was the CPR that became a shuttle service to keep Atomic Energy and the base running._"
> First collapse
> 
> ...



That's quite a story, about the first collapse (not the one in 1972).  Thanks for the link.


----------



## poinf (18 Oct 2012)

If "Back to the future 3" has taught me anything, it is only 3 more years until we have flying car. So this bridge will be useless anyways.


----------



## bridges (18 Oct 2012)

My first car had a 'vertical take-off' switch on the dash.  Those were sold beside the 'turbo-boost' switches, if memory serves.  

Fortunately I never had to use it - I'm not sure the chassis would have held together.


----------



## Bluebulldog (18 Oct 2012)

Working for PW civvy side, maybe I can shed some light.

The rehab of the bridge not only was for re-surfacing, but to re-do the expansion joints, and the parapet walls, that had been suffering from a ton of de-lamination.

The weekend closures were to tie in the new ( replacement) water mains that run below the bridge, hence there was work going on, but probably unseen from the road deck.

The trouble with a job of this magnitude is that you often don't know how much re-hab work, or structural remediation is needed until you expose the deck, and related structural steel. Given the state the bridge was in before the job commenced, I'd venture a guess that the delamination was more than expected, and of course, you cannot proceed with remediation until an engineer has reviewed, and then developed a scope of work to follow.

Working at night, while definitely more convenient for the public, tends to bring project costs up, quite a bit. There is a lot of evidence that many accidents on road construction sites occur at night, both due to shadow, and poor visibility, fatigue on the part of the worker, and vehicular impacts. It"s not a practice many Municipalities want to tackle unless there really is no other options.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Oct 2012)

That was really informative.    Bluebulldog, thanks.  The things you learn in Radio Chatter 

I should probably bike or run to work- I have plans on buying a bike next year for that purpose.  Mind you, biking is pretty dangerous.   Just this morning I watched a young girl on a bike almost get crushed between two cars when the driver trying to merge onto Petawawa blvd from Victoria wasn't paying attention and was trying to squeeze in close while she tried to pass by.  I've actually seen a number of near misses stemming from drivers in a rush to get to work.

I'd imagine working at night has some issues.   Workers tired? They can sleep during the day like other people on shift work IMO. Also we service members work while tired fatigued and sleepy, with things that go boom   

It could be more dangerous traffic wise but also less since there would be significantly less drivers trying to race past.

With 3 high volume directions of traffic merging into one it's just a really shitty spot to have construction.  Sure it's unavoidable but maybe if someone would have did some work on the bridge sooner it wouldn't have fell into such disrepair.

I'd be interested to see how long it took the bridge to get fixed in 1972 compared to how long it will take now.


----------



## riggermade (18 Oct 2012)

Unfortunately I don't see a solution to the traffic problem on and off base coming anytime soon.... when you figure the base, the town, the province and the frderal government all having a say it will be difficult to move forward... in addition those who have ever been here know how difficult it would be to select a location.... I'm glad I don't have to do that trip on a daily basis anymore


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Oct 2012)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I don't see a solution to the traffic problem on and off base coming anytime soon.... when you figure the base, the town, the province and the frderal government all having a say it will be difficult to move forward...* in addition those who have ever been here know how difficult it would be to select a location.*... I'm glad I don't have to do that trip on a daily basis anymore



The rail line is being torn up.  There is still that bridge there.  Build a road on that bed, and have it make an intersection where it hits Paquette Road, and then carry on to Montgomery.  If you work at 2 CER, you go straight past the traffic circle (ha!) at Paquette.  If you work over say at 1 RCR, you go right towards Menin.


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sure it's unavoidable but maybe if someone would have did some work on the bridge sooner it wouldn't have fell into such disrepair.



Ah....the joys of municipal budgeting, and deferring maintenance. Pay now....or pay lots more later......


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Ah....the joys of municipal budgeting, and *deferring maintenance*. Pay now....or pay lots more later......


People remember "zero tax increase" waaaaaaaaaaay more easily than "there should have been more spending in the past".


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The rail line is being torn up.  There is still that bridge there.  Build a road on that bed, and have it make an intersection where it hits Paquette Road, and then carry on to Montgomery.  If you work at 2 CER, you go straight past the traffic circle (ha!) at Paquette.  If you work over say at 1 RCR, you go right towards Menin.



Holy shit that's a great idea- I wonder what's stopping it from being implemented?


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Holy crap that's a great idea- I wonder what's stopping it from being implemented?



Probably because the rail bed and related corridor is either privately owned, or Federally owned. The rail bridge would never have been engineered for vehicular traffic ( which while being much lighter, still isnt rail).....the amount of cooperation between levels of government involved, Environmental Asessments, feasibility studies, and all the related BS that would go with undertaking a project like that.......

It would be quicker to simply have blown up the existing bridge and started fresh.....never mind the years of politicking prior to shovel one hitting the ground.

I'm a cog in a much similar slow, machine, plundering along........it's frusterating for both the public....and those of us trying to get the job done. :-\


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2012)

If not for vehicular traffic, why not bicycle and foot traffic?  The former CP/CN lines here in NB have been turned into walking trails.


----------



## GAP (19 Oct 2012)

Here in Wpg it took years for right of way access to be sorted out over former rail line areas....it's a real dog's breakfast...


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If not for vehicular traffic, why not bicycle and foot traffic?  The former CP/CN lines here in NB have been turned into walking trails.



Same story here in ON. Actually much of the Trans Canada trail is built on old rail lines.

Definitely an option. In my corner of the world we own a large segment of rail corridor, and it's being converted for just that purpose. Maybe a conversation the Base, and public need to have with the municipality. Given the study that was done a few years ago that coincided with the repair program on the bridge, and it highlighting how traffic has increased over the years - if it was pitched with the argument that it would reduce traffic pressures on existing roadways, you'd be surprised how some things can happen.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Oct 2012)

Judging by the picture posted by Bluebulldog, that bridge has a lot of issues. Not sure if the bridge is owned by the feds or the municipality, if owned by the base, then PWGS does the contracting and likely they underestimated the contract and effects. Frankly throwing up a temp bridge beside it would have resolved the traffic issues and not an uncommon practice here. As one my contacts in Highways says, there is always money to do a half-assed job and then fix the screwups, but never money to do it right the first time. Judging by GE the bridge is 58m long and the waterway is navigable, so permits would have to been sought for any underside work. 60m is not hard to span with a temp bridge with a 75-100 ton rating and it appears to be enough clear land on either bank to do so. Poor planning and not enough money are likely the culprits.


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> *Poor planning* and not enough money are likely the culprits.


:nod:


EDIT TO ADD: If for any reason that rail bridge is used for any sort of traffic, and if there is a "good idea prize" given for it, I better be part of that, or I'm going to sabotage that bridge ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Oct 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Judging by the picture posted by Bluebulldog, that bridge has a lot of issues. Not sure if the bridge is owned by the feds or the municipality, if owned by the base, then PWGS does the contracting and likely they underestimated the contract and effects. Frankly throwing up a temp bridge beside it would have resolved the traffic issues and not an uncommon practice here. As one my contacts in Highways says, there is always money to do a half-assed job and then fix the screwups, but never money to do it right the first time. Judging by GE the bridge is 58m long and the waterway is navigable, so permits would have to been sought for any underside work. 60m is not hard to span with a temp bridge with a 75-100 ton rating and it appears to be enough clear land on either bank to do so. Poor planning and not enough money are likely the culprits.



It's owned by the County of Renfrew. And of course, most capital works have a direct impact on the tax levy. No politician wants to be the one to bump municipal tax rates, particularly during a poor economy. 

The fact that it was left so long, has greatly contributed to it's current state of disrepair. Roads and bridges are not "sexy" in the Municipal world, so get very little attention until often it's too late. Look at Montreal's bridges as a perfect example.


----------



## PanaEng (19 Oct 2012)

In addition to what Bluebulldog mentioned, it takes about 3 wks for load bearing concrete on piers and bridge abutments to cure sufficiently before putting dynamic loads on them (with some additives it can be faster however)


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Oct 2012)

I think they read this thread and took my suggestion.  There hasnt been anyonne working on the bridge all day-they must be working at night now  ;D


----------



## Bluebulldog (19 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I think they read this thread and took my suggestion.  There hasnt been anyonne working on the bridge all day-they must be wkrkkng at night now  ;D



Nothing in the municipal world moves that quickly......... :


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2012)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> In addition to what Bluebulldog mentioned, it takes about 3 wks for load bearing concrete on piers and bridge abutments to cure sufficiently before putting dynamic loads on them (with some additives it can be faster however)



Why does Jimmy Hoffa come to mind?


----------



## Sigs Pig (19 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If not for vehicular traffic, why not bicycle and foot traffic?  The former CP/CN lines here in NB have been turned into walking trails.



Stated here (with tongue-in-cheek fashion I think).
sacrifice - can we?

ME


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Nothing in the municipal world moves that quickly......... :



You never seen then do a grant application or a chance to complain to the feds then.  :nod:


----------



## FJAG (22 Oct 2012)

Surprised no one here has mentioned a Bailey bridge yet.

I was at Pet in 72 when the bridge originally sank. If memory serves me right within a few days there was a pontoon bridge across the river and within two to three weeks a Bailey bridge - all done as an exercise for the engineers.

I'm quite surprised that the new bridge (40 some odd years is new in bridge terms I think) needs so much work.

Best of luck guys.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Oct 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Surprised no one here has mentioned a Bailey bridge yet.
> 
> I was at Pet in 72 when the bridge originally sank. If memory serves me right within a few days there was a pontoon bridge across the river and within two to three weeks a Bailey bridge - all done as an exercise for the engineers.
> 
> ...





			
				Technoviking said:
			
		

> Isn't there a Combat Engineer Regiment in Petawawa?  Couldn't they do a ferry operation, or bridging, or something?
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:



Not specifically a Bailey  Bridge, but I did suggest that 2 CER "do something"  ;D


----------



## jeffb (22 Oct 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If not for vehicular traffic, why not bicycle and foot traffic?  The former CP/CN lines here in NB have been turned into walking trails.



That would serve no purpose. There is a beautiful snowmobile, bike, walking bridge maybe 75 meters down stream of the rail bridge. It links to a trail that connects just behind McDonalds to Paquette. There is another trail that was recently built that connects Paquette to the road that runs along the back of 2 RCHA, Base HQ, etc.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Oct 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I was at Pet in 72 when the bridge originally sank.



I see a pattern here. And you were in Petawawa when 5RALC fired a 105mm round that stuck in the barrel? Yeah, sure.


----------



## PanaEng (23 Oct 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Surprised no one here has mentioned a Bailey bridge yet.
> I was at Pet in 72 when the bridge originally sank. If memory serves me right within a few days there was a pontoon bridge across the river and within two to three weeks a Bailey bridge - all done as an exercise for the engineers.



Not speaking for 2CER but, yes of course, we could put a bridge right alongside in a few days - after all the approvals and right of way are sorted out - the parts are there (may require a few extra panels from other stocks).
But that size bridge, the ACROW (http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Acrow_Bridge) - that's what we use now, not the old Bailey - is controlled by Area. Since there are alternate routes, it is not an emergency, Area will not commit a bridge to that location. However, they might, if there is enough demand from ppl/politicians... 

Here are more samples of what can be done with those bridges: http://www.acrowusa.com/Portfolio.aspx

1 CER built a massive ACROW bridge over the Chilliwack river at Keith Wilson Rd back in the early 90s. It was the first one the CF did. Any old sappers have pics available?


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Oct 2012)

Also, Bailey/ACROW is/are a single lane bridge, therefore still a choke point with no net gain, other than stretching out some sadly atrophied bridging muscles.


----------



## PanaEng (23 Oct 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Also, Bailey/ACROW is/are a single lane bridge, therefore still a choke point with no net gain, other than stretching out some sadly atrophied bridging muscles.


We only hold single lane in our inventory; however, if required, we could source transoms for up to 3 lanes. Check the link above for some neat things you can do with XS700 panels.

CHIMO!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Oct 2012)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Not speaking for 2CER but, yes of course, we could put a bridge right alongside in a few days - after all the approvals and right of way are sorted out - the parts are there (may require a few extra panels from other stocks).
> But that size bridge, the ACROW (http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Acrow_Bridge) - that's what we use now, not the old Bailey - is controlled by Area. Since there are alternate routes, it is not an emergency, Area will not commit a bridge to that location. However, they might, if there is enough demand from ppl/politicians...
> 
> Here are more samples of what can be done with those bridges: http://www.acrowusa.com/Portfolio.aspx
> ...



Out here Arcow is losing favour to Modular bridging which allows greater spans, typical example






This particular bridge collapsed twice, they had money to fix it, but not to do it correctly.


----------



## FJAG (23 Oct 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I see a pattern here. And you were in Petawawa when 5RALC fired a 105mm round that stuck in the barrel? Yeah, sure.



I know nothing about 5 RALC and a stuck round, but I was there when one of the Militia regiments (I think it may have been 11 Fd but that could be libellous) fired a charge 7 round at charge 4 elevations and put a round right next to a cottage on the other side of the Petawawa River.  Been racking my brains trying to remember if you were there then as well.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Oct 2012)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> We only hold single lane in our inventory; however, if required, we could source transoms for up to 3 lanes. Check the link above for some neat things you can do with XS700 panels.
> 
> CHIMO!



That being said if I recall correctly we only bought stock only to make  DSR2H sets.......


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Oct 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I know nothing about 5 RALC and a stuck round, but I was there when one of the Militia regiments (I think it may have been 11 Fd but that could be libellous) fired a charge 7 round at charge 4 elevations and put a round right next to a cottage on the other side of the Petawawa River.  Been racking my brains trying to remember if you were there then as well.



That was a couple of months before I came back to the regiment.


----------



## PanaEng (24 Oct 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Out here Arcow is losing favour to Modular bridging which allows greater spans, typical example
> 
> This particular bridge collapsed twice, they had money to fix it, but not to do it correctly.


What particular modular bridge are you referring to? 

That collapsed bridge doesn't look like it was a failure of the bridge itself but maybe the abutments or was hit by a flood. 
ACROW might be a bit more expensive than most of the "modular" bridges out there but can't beat it for versatility - and you can build it by hand!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Oct 2012)

You are quite correct the abutment failed, they rebuilt the abutment and used the same length of bridge in the same location and the same abutment failed again during freshet. 

Typical examples of modular bridging. I have seen 60m 100ton bridges put up in 3 days with 2 excavators and 1 bulldozer. Normally one excavator fords the river with the precast abutment, digs the hole, places the abutment and ties it into the approach, while the other excavator does the same on the other side. they assemble the bridge on one side and then the 2 excavators drag it across and lift it into place.

http://www.surespanconstruction.com/portfolio/project.php?id=247
http://www.surespanconstruction.com/portfolio/project.php?id=435
http://www.ruskinconstruction.com/services_temporarybridge.html


----------



## PanaEng (26 Oct 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That being said if I recall correctly we only bought stock only to make  DSR2H sets.......


Yes, but nothing stops a commander from getting more panels and parts from EETs from other areas iot go up 2 or 3 layers or buy the longer transoms (multi-lane) (with higher enough approval for say an emergency like in Nfld after the hurricane)
Also, some provinces (BC, ON, MAN I believe) have bridge parts stockpiles which can be used if the situation warrants it (provincial emergency)


----------

